# Want to hear our album for free? Come on in!



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys,

We've been hard at work at the band HQ getting some good things together! Along with show announcements coming up, we have our website running and a brand new music video!

If you want to stream our entire album or see what we're up to, visit us online:

arkhamdispatch.com

Today we put out our sophomore video release for "Left for Dead". Let me know what you think of the site and the song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKXWZxcz0N0

Cheers!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Very Cool! Was this live footage then overdubbed with a studio recording? Or did you fake the performance for the video? Very well done, and cool song as well!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks man! We combined the live video with the studio track. Hopefully your old Gibson will be in our next batch of live pics


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I really enjoyed the song. Lots of energy, great hook to the tune and a singer that can sing. Very well done. You should be proud of your achievement. My compliments may not mean much because I am an old guy but I think you really have something here. Are you putting out a CD? If you are, PM me the details as I would really like to pick one up and give it a hard listen.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks! Our CD was released in December


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Budda said:


> Thanks! Our CD was released in December


See, I'm old, I'm always the last one to know. So do I go to your website to buy a CD?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

PM sent! We have physical copies as well.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

PM replied. Thanks.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cheers! More feedback is welcome


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice, solid material! Way to go guys!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's good, but ditch the ugly guy with the tele! kkjuw

I kid, I kid! Nice work, you guys are really looking and sounding serious.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Budda said:


> Thanks man! We combined the live video with the studio track. Hopefully your old Gibson will be in our next batch of live pics


Was that someone from your band that bought it tonight??


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oh it's sold already? My bandmate was interested, he emailed your ad.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah sold it tonight! So now the hunt officially begins for a new axe!!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice video. The music is great and the singer has nice clarity in his voice. It's nice to be able to make out the words he is singing. I'm impressed.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Another good song from you guys. I have one or two of yours on my computer already and I like what I hear. Intrepid said he was old so his input might not mean much well if he's old I must be dead and I have left feedback before and I will again when I hear more material from your group. Keep up the good work. Much enjoyed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Really nice Job on the arrangements. A pleasure to listen to!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Great job, I am impressed, you have a bright future lined up! Your band has a personality of its own. Please keep them coming!

Gilles, an ol' fart missing his band


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great song. You guys would go a long way. Keep on rockin!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! Our next show is May 30th at the London Music Hall Lounge with Sparrows, Motion Grove and Redambergreen. Feel free to come out and say hi!


----------

